
Stop Returning Null in Java - codebyamir
https://www.codebyamir.com/blog/stop-returning-null-in-java
======
jerven
Also try to use the @NonNull and @Nullable annotations together with the
checker framwork[1] to extend the java typesystem to avoid not dealing with
nulls.

[1] [https://checkerframework.org/](https://checkerframework.org/)

